# inputs and ideas for insane asylum theme.



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im having a small party with 15 -20 friends at my appartment for halloween. because its my first "real" halloween party i havent set a theme for the guests just a theme for my appartment, and im gonna dress accordingly and let everyone else decided for themselfs this year ( we do a proper theme next year, small steps  )

Anyway i have two bedrooms, a kitchen a bathroom and a small hall inbetween, and so far this is my idea:

The frontdorr: a sign with the name of the " asylum" 
the hall: a "reception area" ( a cubbord turned and with a few bits to make it look like a reception stand) some scattered patient files on the floor, and some pictures on the wall of doctors, and patients that i found on the net ( real ones , they are rather creepy)

bathroom: "the therapy" bloodstained showercurtain, surgigal instruments on the floor with bloodstains, and a diagram on the wall showing how to performe a lobotomy ( nasty real one too..)

kitchen: " the laboratory" theres gonna be lots of food stuff inthere, but im doing some specimen jars -i want them to look as real as possible, so not to many jokey items.. so far i only have rat brains ( walnuts) a snake ( rubber) and some plastic insects.. i really need boduparts and especially brains ( i recently became aware that the local psychiatric hospital in my area still holds over 900 real brains in their cellar from that time.. image that BRR!) im thinking of having a small telly with a viewing of one of those many wierd social experiments from the 50s running inthere too.

My bedroom: " personel only" room ( aka no guests or things in there..) 
Spare bedroom : either a inmate room, or an abandoned play area. there are lots of furniture and things ive stored inthere, so im not sure.. maybe i will cover everything with white sheets -have an evil plan of having my computer turned on inthere with eerie little songs i found on youtube.. like musicboxes etc.. 
Livingroom: The recreational area. this is the main area for the guests and where the buffet will be. I will have shots in testtubes, and i will be making new labels for the wine with " ether" " ratpoison" or something like that on. All the guests are bring a dish.
Im thinking to make the room as white as possible with fabric and paper tablecloths, to cover furniture. I have a large ratcage in the corner, wich i usually dress up as a ghost with a sheet with eyes  mainly to make the rats feel safe( and also some of the guest) and to prevent drunk people from feeding them with wierd stuff..

soo.. if u got this far, i would really appriciate any ideas for decorations.. it should be vintage, and with that eerie " old asylum" feeling, but at the same time be within a cheap budget, mostly homemade. Its not ment as a haunted house but just as party decorations. 

Also i really need ideas on the specimen jars.. im lost..


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would buy plastic body parts for the jars and use yellowish or pinkish fluid to fill the jars. And you can always get some cheap old meat to put in them....

Make sure when you put things on the floor that it's in a spot where no one can slip on or get themselves hurt on. Those medical instruments on the bathroom floor could really spell trouble if somebody steps on it with a foot! You don't want any of your friends getting hurt!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

All of your ideas sound great. I found one of those 'grow in water' brains at Michael's. I put it in a jar and tinted the water red with some food coloring. If you could get your hands on a straight jacket....that would totally set the theme off lol.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Eva Welcome to the Forum! 
You have some great ideas. I agree with Sahri, I wouldn't leave surgical instruments lying around on the floor.  I went through "Psychoscareapy" a haunted insane asylum at Halloween Horror Nights 13. One of the creepiest things I ever been in lol. Here's a vid, maybe it will give you some ideas. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWNDhQ5E8lE&feature=related


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

thanx for ure inputs so far 

The bathroom surgical instruments will be at the shower area, so noone will step on them. ( and i prolly forgot to mention that its a adult 30+ crowd so noone will be drunk outta their minds and start taking showers in all the blood and instruments either hehe..)

i have thought about the strait jacket and ive tryed to get one, but its not easy.. havent emptyed out all my contacts yet tho  maybe i will have to sew something myself..if its just gonna be hanging somewhere maybe i can fake it.

The grown in water brain sounds fab, but I havent seen one anywhere here where i live ( I dont know what a " Michaels" is) but maybe i can google.

I found a lot of cool stuff on amazon etc, but most places either wont ship to scandinavia or they are very expensive in shipping.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh, I apologise. I didn't know you're from Scandinavia  Michael's is a craft store we have here in the states


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh i just watched the video -im so happy i didnt have to go trough that in the dark . My street cred would have been gone right away by me screaming like a little girl all the way haha..

i noticed some cool vintage posters of anatomy ect -i want that!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

For specimen jars you could get some cheap highlighter markers and crack them open. Take the marker part out and put it into a clear emtpy bottle and fill with water. In a day or two the marker color will bleed out into the water. Now if you use a blacklight behind it the whole bottle will glow the color of the marker. I have found that the yellow, green, orange and purple work well.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Oh, I apologise. I didn't know you're from Scandinavia  Michael's is a craft store we have here in the states


No appologies needed, i forgot to say so, so how should u know 

( it does explain why i spell like a child tho doesnt it  )


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

When is your party? 

It sounds like you have a good plan. I found some really creepy photos one day when searching for deserted or abandoned insane asylums. Someone on here was talking about a similar theme and they were looking for pictures to print. I looked and found some really awful things of the empty rooms that really were spooky.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

My party is on the 29th of october so i still have time. 
My pictures are even spookier because its of people! I found some early pictures taken of inmates and i got this really creepy feeling, because u just know what they had to go trough and there they are staring at you.. Im trying to decide weather or not its disrespectfull to use theese pictures for a party, but so far ive decided to use the nurses and doctors pictures, and if i use the patient ones i will calm my superstisions by saying a little thank you to the people whos piccys i use.. juuust to be on the safe site lol....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hollows Eva said:


> My party is on the 29th of october so i still have time.
> My pictures are even spookier because its of people! I found some early pictures taken of inmates and i got this really creepy feeling, because u just know what they had to go trough and there they are staring at you.. Im trying to decide weather or not its disrespectfull to use theese pictures for a party, but so far ive decided to use the nurses and doctors pictures, and if i use the patient ones i will calm my superstisions by saying a little thank you to the people whos piccys i use.. juuust to be on the safe site lol....


Haha I am the same way! It's funny....love Halloween, love horror movies, love going to haunted houses......but I spook so easily! LOL I won't even allow a Quija board in my house cuz I'm affraid something could be "attatched" to it lol


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

my husband is a doctor and he advises not leaving sharp surgical instruments. It's just probably NOT a good idea....he suggests forceps, clamps, speculums, or retractors but no scalpels or needles.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Haha I am the same way! It's funny....love Halloween, love horror movies, love going to haunted houses......but I spook so easily! LOL I won't even allow a Quija board in my house cuz I'm affraid something could be "attatched" to it lol


i totally agree....i had a friend who got spooked 'playing' with a board with her kids once...she threw the board away...2 days later it ended up on her doorstep....she threw it away again...a few days later....yeah...you guessed it....after the third time, she burned it.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

i hate oija boards for the same reason. I like being all halloween-ish, but i DO belive in many eerie things so i dont want to temp well..THEM lol. Ive already kinda regrettet the theme lol
davidsdesire tell youre lovely hubby that I wont send guests to the ER cuz i dont own any sharp surgical instruments.. the sharpest thing i have is a jigsaw lol...it just needs to look like something.

Today i went to 4 different charity shops to see if i could find something usefull. I foudn a lovely creepy old porcelain doll, wich i plan to place ( on the FLOOR) in the " patients room" like its been left there. I also found a few items for partyfavours/gifts for games, and 3 rubber skeletons to shove in a jar. Then i found to taller glasses or.. maybe they are called flasks, like the ones a scientist would have some funky fluid in. Thinking of using them for "medicin" ( drinks)
the supermarked finally have halloween items but they are the crappiest ever..Since we are so new to halloween its mostly cute kidstuff..nice little friendly ghosts, spiders, and withces.. where is the blood and eyeballs HUH?

Oh and I bought some ping-pong balls to make eyeballs after the method ive seen inhere, with paint, yarn, a printet iris and nail polish. looking foreward to that.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

I am doing an insane asylum as well. Michael's craft store has grow brains for $2. So you just let them "grow" in water a couple days before your party


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

would any of you happen to know a website that selss the growing brains and will ship them to Scandinavia? (for less than 4xthe price of the item preferable  )


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Um I'm not sure. If Amazon.com ships there, then try them. Before I found the ones at Michaels I bought some off there.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

some of the shops on amazon doesnt, cuz i just tried and there was an option for overseas.. darnit buggery sugar blast!!!! must find other form of brain..


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

I know brain jello molds exist. That might work for you.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

darnit.. i want a growing brain now lol

MUST HAVE BBRRAAAAIINN!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

my brother just informed me he have a stobe light i can borrow. So im now thinkingof making one of the bedrooms into a "motion" room. A place u can go in and lie down and experience sounds and light that will make u feel.. well slightly looney. I wasnt gonna incorporate my own bedroom, but its the smallest room, and theres few things inthere beside my bed and my wardrobe wich happens to be metallic instition-ish cabinets. 

What should i do for sounds inthere.. spooky or psycadelic or something completly different?


----------



## chay (Oct 1, 2011)

We did a similar theme last year... mad scientist, and we had several specimin jars as well. For the brain, we used a cauliflour and floated it in water. Do it a couple days before the party but make sure its covered because that thing stank. Add a bit of food coloring to the water for effect. In a couple days it'll grow a nice mold on it.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ewww.. well the pics ive seen o far with califlower just looked like a califlower in fooddye lol.. so i think im gonna go for something in plastic that doesnt stink..but thanx for the input


----------

